# Help!



## Rwelch (Mar 11, 2014)

A pig was given to us a week ago.  We didn't know she was expecting and she delivered prematurely yesterday.  She doesn't seem to have much milk.  They are tiny and their eyes are not open.  How do I know if I should leave them with her or take to bottle feed?


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 12, 2014)

Firstly...welcome to BYH!!!  Secondly...I have no clue about pigs...sheep and chickens here, and hope someone with experience in your problem comes on soon!!!!!   Coming from someone who does NOT have pigs...if it were me, I'd watch to see if they are getting milk and feel their tummies for fullness...if not...would bottle feed.  Hoping it works out well for you!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 12, 2014)

Its been years since I worked with baby pigs. 

I agree with bonbean01- check to see if their tummies are full, usually if they are getting milk from momma pig they will be content.  If they are crying then they may need some milk replacer(I know you can get all species milk replacer- not sure if they have pig only)

Good Luck


----------



## AshleyFishy (Mar 12, 2014)

Pictures would help.  They have their eyes closed for awhile but momma should look pretty milky.


----------



## elevan (Mar 14, 2014)

How is this situation now @Rwelch ?


----------

